# Slingshot Movie Compilation Contest



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

[sharedmedia=videos:videos:169]

I've decided to launch a video compilation contest ,where people create compilation video's of various scenes from tv movies cartoon's ,of characters shooting slingshots or carrying slingshots and I will judge the video's and the winner will receive a scrapper slingshot from me.


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

I can barely post puce on here and YouTube vids. I'm soo Internet illiterate. I have no clue how to edit a video or piece some together with clips. I would definitely try if I knew how sorry


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

Its cool


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

Could you post an example?


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

I posted a video!


----------

